# Sky



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Last nights sunset looking over towards York. No fancy tricks here just point and shoot with handheld Fuji finepx on auto.Have a few more if anyone intersted


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

A stunning picture, reminds me of the book "On The beach" by Nevil Shute.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

bridgeman said:


> Last nights sunset looking over towards York. No fancy tricks here just point and shoot with handheld Fuji finepx on auto.Have a few more if anyone intersted


Don't be silly, of course we're interested! This is a photo thread. Very nice pic!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

as requested by Mr Blue Sky-again NOT tampered with


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Stunning photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

bridgeman said:


>


:thumbsup: I really like this one - the dark foreground contrasts brilliantly against the sky. Lovely.


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

You're tags missed this one:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks gentlemen-hard to believe but really just point and shoot -No editing at all. Remember the scene in Local Hero were he is in phone box in Pennan describing the northern lights to Happer in the USA-well not rapid but just as awe-inspiring this was.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Absolutely wonderful pictures,nature captured perfectly! :cheers:


----------



## phil hill (Jul 8, 2010)

Superb


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

awesome....where did you take them in york? they look simply stunning


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

southwards just before Selby looking across the Derwent towards Skipwith and Escrick.

Really must meet up sometime -cheers


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Stunning :thumbsup:

Good capture :clapping:


----------



## BrokenFeather (Jul 21, 2010)

Amazing pic, very natural and...... there is no words for these stunning shoots, keep it up.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Hope you don't mind that I snagged 2 for wallpapers ... including today's computer desktop.

People look at me funny when I talk about Fuji digicams being so superb ... I'm on my second, and still impressed with the accurate color fidelity.


----------

